# Simula ng makilala ka, ang buhay ko ay sumigla



## DTrouble

Can anyone translate this for me

Simula ng makilala ka, ang buhay ko ay sumigla, pagmawala ka, ako ay hindi masaya


----------



## DotterKat

First of all, we have to correct your Tagalog text.

"Simula ng makilala ka, ang buhay ko ay  sumigla, pagmawala ka, ako ay hindi masaya."

A better way to say this would be:

*Simula* (adverb of time) *nang* (marker) *makilala ka, ang buhay ko ay sumigla. Pagmawala ka* _(or *Kapag ika'y mawala*)_,* ako'y malulungkot.*

The last portion of your original text should be a separate sentence.  It contains a conditional clause (_pag_ or _kapag_ clause) and the main clause ("ako ay hindi masaya" in your original text).  Those two clauses have to be consistent in conjugation. Since your conditional clause is proposing something that might happen in the future (*If I should ever lose you / If you should ever leave my life....*), the main clause should also be in the future tense.  However, conjugating "saya" (happy) in the future tense will make your sentence sound very awkward (_ako'y hindi na magiging masaya).  _The changes I have proposed make it correct and sound better.

Finally, this is what the corrected text means:

*Ever since I met you, my life has become joyful. If I should ever lose you, I will be sad.*


----------



## Alakdan

I felt more alive since I met you.  If I lose you, I will never be happy.


----------



## asd214

I feel so alive since i met you. if you'll be gone, i'll be in misery?!


----------



## mataripis

DTrouble said:


> Can anyone translate this for me
> 
> Simula ng makilala ka, ang buhay ko ay sumigla, pagmawala ka, ako ay hindi masaya


          *******Buhay ay sumigla buhat nang makilala ka, kaya pag ikaw ay lumayo nariyan ang kalungkutan nga. ( life is vibrant when you're with me, there will be sadness when you leave me.)


----------

